# TuxVis | TuxSBUS



## SBC-User (30 Dezember 2008)

Hallo allerseits, 
für das SAIA-Burgess Protokoll SBUS habe ich mir mal die Mühe gemacht diesen für Linux zu portieren.

Dies ermöglicht es SAIA-Controller (aktuell nur, bei bedarf aber erweiterbar auf alle verfügbaren schnittstellen) über RS232 anzusprechen.

Desweiteren entsand auch eine LowCost-Visualisierung die auf Basis des TuxSBUS und einem Apache-Server mit den Controllern interagieren kann. Datenlogging in SQL-Datenbanken sowie diverse Development-Klassen (leider noch mit geringer Dokumentation) sind auch verfügbar.

bei interesse einfach mal melden


----------



## Gnu0815 (1 Januar 2009)

Moinsen,

die neue saia NT Firmware unterstützt nun auch modbus firmwaremässig. Da S-Bus ja schon ein sehr proprietäres Protokoll (SAIA only) ist, könnte es evt. sinnvoller sein auf ein mehr verbreitetes Protokoll zu gehen. 

Bei einem Visualisierungssystem wäre es vielleicht besser direkt auf einen quasi Industriestandart zu setzen ( modbus ),  um auch multi-kulti Systeme (Wago + Saia + Moeller + ... ) zu bedienen. Weiterhin können viele Systeme über eine SOAP Datenschnittstelle (Saia = CGI) angesprochen werden wo man sich sogar das Treiber gefrickel spaart 
Gruß Gnubbel


----------



## SBC-User (1 Januar 2009)

also ich denke du verkennst so einwenig das ssytem das dort umgesetzt wurde, wie dem auch sei, was die saia alles kann ist mir durchaus bewußt. 

also meine frage an dich, ist es deinerseits eine anfrage, anregung oder welchen ziel verfolgt dein beitrag

mir entzieht sich ein wenig die sinnigkeit deines beitrages


----------



## Gnu0815 (1 Januar 2009)

Hallo,

mein Post sollte nur eine Anregung sein. In meinen Augen schränkt ein herstellerabhängiges System den Kreis der Interessenten zu stark ein  wo hingegen ein systemübergreifendes System deutlich mehr Vorteile bietet. Ich selbst setzte nur dort SAIA Steuerungen ein wo es seine Stärken auch "ausspielen" kann. Sogar Wago + SAIA Konfigurationen sind in bestimmten Konfigurationen von Vorteil reine als "Monokulturen".

Die Webvisualisierung ist eine feine Sache. Ich würde mir nur wünschen ein derartiges System auch Herstellerunabhängig zu projektieren. 

Gruß Gnu


----------



## SBC-User (1 Januar 2009)

ok danke, jetzt verstehe ich deinen beitrag wohl auch im richtigen sinne, also es wäre sicher kein problem hier "offene" protokolle zu implementieren. die frage ist halt wie sehr viel aufwand man reichsteckt und wer es nutzt, ich hatte den sbus damals portiert weil ich es für einen kunden gebraucht habe, wenn also jemand interesse an einer weiterentwicklung dieses systems und der erweiterung auf offenere protokolle interessiert ist, laße ich mich gerne darauf ein, aber der nutzenfaktor muß in meinen augen den aufwand rechtfertigen.

denn lieber würde ich meinen wunschtraum einer herstellerunabhängigen ide vorantreiben

grüße SBC


----------



## SBC-User (25 Januar 2009)

im moment überarbeite ich meine libs, zum aufmachen eines neuen threads bin ich zu "sparsam" *grins*

ich werde hier auch meine überarbeiteten libs bereitstellen, natürlich für saia-burgess, sie sind funktional identisch zu den recht kostspieligen libs von saia-burgess, unterm strich allerdings kostenfrei und basierend auf der vorhandenen hlk-bibliothek 1.4. sie wird in zukunft regelmäßig überarbeitet und veröffentlicht, ich mache das wohl eher um mich selbst anzuspornen, evtl. kanns ja wirklich mal wer brauchen.

MfG 

SBC


----------



## SBC-User (30 Januar 2009)

Bugfixes und Änderung des Versionierungssystem

- Fehler im W/R-Verfahren der Lib IP-Adress behoben
- Entfernung der FBox IPHeader (Funktionsbibliothek im Master untergebracht)
- Hinzugefügte FBox Uhrprogramm 7D -- dies entspricht der HVC-CLKW7B, erweitert um Handschaltung sowie reset durch MN-Master-FBox
- BG-Makrobibliothek überarbeitet (HVC-konformität für Reset gesichert)


----------



## SBC-User (30 Januar 2009)

Desweiteren würde ich mich freuen, wenn die Personen die sich die Libs angesehen und evtl. sogar getestet haben Feedbacks geben könnten

Mfg SBC


----------

